# Tratsch mit dem Autohaus



## Anne84 (19 Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß es ist Off-Topic
Und zwar,habe ich mir im Juli ein 1 Jahreswagen per Abzahlung gekauft
ALS ich Neukundin war war alles schön aber seid dem ich das Auto besitze werd ich nur noch angelogen und verarscht,wer hat Ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht und wie kann ich mich mich gegen diesen Nepp wehren,für Tips wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2011)

Bitte beachten, für Off Topic ist die Plauderecke zuständig und nur dort dürfen auch solche Themen erörtert werden....

Zum Glück sind wir ja in der Plauderecke und somit das hier genau richtig....

Bei mir hat auch nur das Autohaus meines Vertrauens geholfen. Wenn du den Jahreswagen über die Automarkenfinanzierungsgesellschaft und nicht über sonstige Kanäle finanzierst hast, kannst du doch den Händler wechseln, zu einem der die gleiche Marke betreut.
Ansonsten weiss ich ja nicht, welcher Art deine Probleme dort sind aber mein Autofabrikant fragt nach jedem Werkstattbesuch, wie es mir dort ergangen ist und wenn was nicht klappt, bekommt der Händler/Werkstatt eine Ermahnung von dem Fabrikanten. So die Aussage meines Händlers, weil ich mit seiner Leistung mal unzufrieden war und das bei der Umfrage äusserte. Er hat das dann sofort nachgebessert


----------



## Anne84 (19 Oktober 2011)

Mein Autohändler ist ein Neu/Gebrauchtautowarenhändler mit ungefähr 10 Marken (Seat,VW,BMW,KIA,Ford ect)
Ich habe mir das Auto finanzieren lassen ohne Ballon,zahle 300 euro Monatlich 5 Jahre lang,dann ist es meins.
Probleme waren zb  das mir das Auto mit USB Anschluss verkauft wurde obwohl keiner enthalten,war,ich habe das angezeigt und sollte auch noch die Einbaukosten dafürtragen.
Dann brauchte meine Steuertante den Neupreis des Wagens wegen Steuern,ich rufe vor 10 Tagen an; ich frage danach, der Mann am Aparatt sagte mir ich kann nächsten Tag vorbeikommen und es mir abholen,ich fahre die 10km bis zum Autohaus um zu Erfahren das die Buchhaltung es mir per Brief rausschicken will,auf den Brief warte ich immernoch,gestern rief ich da wieder an und frage ob sie mir es faxen können,ja kein Problem,sie rufen gleich zurück usw,nix passierte....


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem USB ist ärgerlich aber wozu sollte der denn sein? Fürs Radio/MP3, Navi oder/und Handy oder was? Wo stand beim Verkauf, dass USB dabei wäre und kannst du das beweisen?

Weitere Frage, wozu braucht "deine Steuertante" den Neupreis des Fahrzeugs? Der Kaufvertrag bei dir läuft auf einen Jahreswagen, also ein Gebrauchtfahrzeug. Gegenständlich ist der damit verbundene Preis und auch die Steuern nur darauf. Der Händler hat mMn keine Veranlassung, die den Preis beim Vorkunden zu benennen. Der empfohlene Verkaufspreis (Listenpreis) lässt sich bei so einem "frischen" Fahrzeug wahrscheinlich einfach über einen Modellgenerator auf der Website des Herstellers ermitteln.


----------



## Anne84 (19 Oktober 2011)

USB war für MP3,Laut Liste ist dieser bei der Highline Austattung dabei,ich wollte sowieso ein USB Anschluss im Auto,die Werstatt des Autohauses wollte 400 euro für den Einbau+Arbeitsstunden,was ich aber nicht bezahlt habe


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

@BenTigger Reducal  (Tante Edit sagt wer lesen kann ...)
Du brauchst für die sogenannte "1%-Regelung" den Bruttolistenpreis des Fahrzeugs, egal ob Du ihn gebraucht oder neu kaufst.

http://steuer-abenteuer.de/steuerlexikon/einkommensteuer/1-regelung-unternehmer.html
http://steuer-abenteuer.de/steuerlexikon/einkommensteuer/1-regelung.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dienst...aten_Nutzung_des_betrieblichen_Kraftfahrzeugs

@Anne84
Wenn der USB-Anschluß lt Beschreibung dabei ist machst Du einen Sachmangel geltend und forderst den Händler auf nachzubessern.
Stell Dich aber drauf ein daß das nicht ohne Anwalt abgeht
http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Kaufvertrag_Sachmangel.html


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> @BenTigger
> Du brauchst für die sogenannte "1%-Regelung" den Bruttolistenpreis des Fahrzeugs, egal ob Du ihn gebraucht oder neu kaufst.



??? Haeh ??? für was brauche ich denn eine 1% Regelung? Ich fahre mein Auto immer zu 100%


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

*grins*
Das ist ´ne Idee vom "Amt für moderne Christenverfolgung" die Deinem Einkommen den Wert von 1% des Bruttolistenpreises Deinem steuerpflichtigen Einkommen als "geldwerter Vorteil" zurechnet.
Gilt aber nur wenn Du z.B. als Arbeitnehmer einen Dienstwagen auch zur freien persönlichen Nutzung bekommst. Dann wird Deinem Bruttoeinkommen monatlich 1% des Bruttolistenpreises als geldwerter Vorteil zugerechnet für den Du Sozialabgaben und Steuern zahlen mußt.
Wenn Du privat ein Auto kaufst ist das nicht relevant


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ??? Haeh ???


Es geht ja nicht um dich und ich vermute auch bei Anne84 ist das nicht das Problem, denn sie hat das Auto ja selbst gekauft und sie stottert in 5 Jahren den Preis ab. Die Links von Hippo sind treffend, betreffen aber den Geldwertvorteil bei von Arbeitgebern überlassenen Firmenfahrzeugen zur privaten Nutzung an Arbeitnehmer.

@ Hippo, heute bist du immer einen Tick schneller, ich lass es aber trotzdem stehen.


----------



## Hippo (19 Oktober 2011)

Anne hat ihre Antwort ja schon - § 434 BGB >>> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/434.html



			
				dejure.org schrieb:
			
		

> § 434 Sachmangel
> 
> (1) Die Sache ist frei von Sachmängeln, wenn sie bei Gefahrübergang die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit hat. Soweit die Beschaffenheit nicht vereinbart ist, ist die Sache frei von Sachmängeln,
> 
> ...


 
@Reducal
Nachtrag:


> betreffen aber den Geldwertvorteil bei von Arbeitgebern überlassenen Firmenfahrzeugen zur privaten Nutzung an Arbeitnehmer.


Nein, auch Selbständige die ihr Fahrzeug betrieblich nutzen und absetzen und wie ich z.B. zu faul sind ein Fahrtenbuch über die betrieblichen Fahrten zu führen ...
Da wirste nämlich zum Kilometerbuchhalter und mußt z.B. erklären warum der Weg länger war als ein Routenplaner sagt mit Baustelle, dichter Verkehr etc
Einfach grauslich


----------

